# Wanted Pictures of you climbing......



## Joey P (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok so it is time for my shop to make a new T-shirt........I need pictures of you guys spiking a tree.......higher the quality the better.......I need it for the artist whom is to draw up the new scene for the shirt. So show me what you got. Much appreciated!!

---Joe


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

This is the best I've got spiking, you can't see any spikes.


----------



## Joey P (Feb 17, 2004)

Not looking to steal, or borrow artwork.......I have my own artist and my own trademarked "mascott" if you will for my shop.......I need examples of guys climbing to show the artist.....I need real pics of you in trees. Thanks again guys!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

Don't let Rocky worry ya, diversity is what makes the world go round!

Make yur tee shirts!


----------



## Joey P (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *This is the best I've got spiking, you can't see any spikes. *


\\

Thats the kind of stuff I am looking for .....thanks MasterBlaster!


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 17, 2004)

I got lots of pictures... and I can get many more by this sunday...

The owner wanted this tree for lumber, and (remember I was starting out) I dropped the top out 25' up, so it would be faster to get done. I would still do it that low (with that size above me), but I would set the rope in the tip top. We pulled it over, but it wasnt as easy as it woulda been now.


----------



## rborist1 (Feb 17, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 17, 2004)

Another, me goin up a lightning struck pine.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

STUB LEAVER!!!  











Thats a good shot of you in the tree, there, Carl!
But what is that on your saddle?


----------



## rborist1 (Feb 17, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

It just allways seems to me that the ONE FREAKING STUB I LEAVE is ALLWAYS the one that trys to foul my rigging! 

Ya know?


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's a good shot...
I think.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

No ladders allowed!


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 17, 2004)

I keep 4-5 ladder on the van at all times... All medium duty aluminum... easy to handle and different sizes for different situations... If they're hard to get to, heavy and or the wrong size for a specific job... then they don't get used much...
There was some talk about footlocking and throwing a ball being hard on the body... Knees weren't designed with spikes in mind.... I know a couple of guys that had bad knee problems and remember how they loved their spikes...
Besides..... have a look at the base of this tree


----------



## NeTree (Feb 17, 2004)

I like this one the best of all of mine. I guess it's the sky.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

More stubs!!!

Arrghh!!!





Er, I hate stubs.

Its a thing with me.


----------



## NeTree (Feb 17, 2004)

Stubs? What stubs?


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *I keep 4-5 ladder on the van at all times... All medium duty aluminum... easy to handle and different sizes for different situations... If they're hard to get to, heavy and or the wrong size for a specific job... then they don't get used much...
> There was some talk about footlocking and throwing a ball being hard on the body... Knees weren't designed with spikes in mind.... I know a couple of guys that had bad knee problems and remember how they loved their spikes...
> Besides..... have a look at the base of this tree *




Yea that tree might pose a hazard, but some might say do this or that, and try to save it. 


That is another thing that I have noticed, most of the local "legends" have bad knees and shoulders. The spikes improperly load the knees, trying to bend them outward, the shorter the gaff, the less leverage that can act on the knee, but that isnt always practical.

That is another reason I only wear spikes when I have to.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 17, 2004)

RBtree has got some awesome shots. You might want to look at a timbersports webpage as sometimes you can get some cool action shots on spikes.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

Carl, hooks haven't hurt my knees one bit - where do you get this idea? 


Hemlock, don't tease us like that! We're lazy!

Give us a link!


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Carl, hooks haven't hurt my knees one bit - where do you get this idea? *




My uncle was the head of orthopedics at the Jackson hospital for 25 years, and now runs a rehab center. 

Others that have been doing trees forever....

The people that I am refering to have never used a rope to climb on, they do all there climbing on spikes, and have never heard of false crotches or the like. 

They would be considered hacks for the most part, by most here, including myself.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *My uncle was the head of orthopedics at the Jackson hospital for 25 years, and now runs a rehab center.
> *




So, he knows dozens of old tree climbers with knee problems?


----------



## rbtree (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's one, with lots of rigging all over the place too boot.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 17, 2004)

And another, emergency job


----------



## rbtree (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey, who rang my bell?

A mighty small maple, but we got $3400 to take it off the house! Very rigging intensive technical work. No crane access.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *So, he knows dozens of old tree climbers with knee problems? *



I dunno... we have just talked about it... he said that it improperly loads the knee, but that it can go years without problems. People that are prone to other knee problems are more sucseptable... I might send him an email and ask him his formal opinion...


----------



## NeTree (Feb 17, 2004)

Tough to attribute knee/leg problems to gaffs.

My knees were garbage before I ever got back into climbing... and are actually better (some) because of it.

Bu that's JMHO.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 17, 2004)

wiley_p's better side.....


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 17, 2004)

On topic here is a rather boring one... sporting my first harness.


----------



## Joey P (Feb 18, 2004)

THanks guys.....good stuff coming here.....Im still looking for that money shot though.....keep em coming


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2004)

Me up a tree.


----------



## Burnham (Feb 18, 2004)

How's this one? We're inserting heart rot inoculum, creating opportunities for cavity nesters.


----------



## Burnham (Feb 18, 2004)

Darned if I can get the sizing right  . Sorry.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2004)

OO Craig I could see that "spurs on Poplar" as a cartoon shirt. The sawdust is drifting onto a convertable Caddy by a no parking sign. The forman is saying 'You shoulda moved it when we asked" to the fuming owner.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burnham _
> *How's this one? We're inserting heart rot inoculum, creating opportunities for cavity nesters. *



the title to that one is "we've only gotta deadwood them 3 trees in."


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2004)

Deadwooding a wite pine tip.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burnham _
> *Darned if I can get the sizing right  . Sorry. *




It is pretty simple, actually. Open the pic in paint, go to stretch/skew, and reduce to a percentage. I think I reduced it to 15%.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's Dennis at his Clearwater Revival. first time he'd spur climbed..and he had gaffed himself seconds before, but didn't let on till he came down.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's Bob York, 69m yrs old, fighting off prostrate cancer...aka "Steelhead Bob", far and away the greatest steelhead fly fisherman in history.

This and the next shot were in the massive western white pine that was $1500 underbid-2.5 truckloads of chips, 2 days, crew of 4.5, 2 climbers most of the time.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 18, 2004)

More Bad Bob


----------



## TreeJunkie (Feb 18, 2004)

*ladders ugh!*

I'm all about ladders, but only to a necessary height. Ladders are in my opionion, one of the most dangerous tools we use.


----------



## Grigory (Feb 18, 2004)

There are some successful photos, which can be idea for shirt


----------



## Grigory (Feb 18, 2004)

P 2


----------



## Grigory (Feb 18, 2004)

P 3


----------



## Grigory (Feb 18, 2004)

P 4


----------



## Grigory (Feb 18, 2004)

P 5


----------



## Grigory (Feb 18, 2004)

P 6


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2004)

Grigory, dontcha have shoes full of sawdust by the end of the day?  

Nice pics!


----------



## herschel (Feb 18, 2004)

Grigory, how can you climb in runners? I tried that.......once!!!!

And that handsaw of yours in that one pic is an unusual choice.
Whatever gets the job done, I guess.

Ditto on the high quality photos. Verrah nice.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2004)

Dang, I didn't notice that 'hand saw'!

Sheeite muslums!!

Grigory, do you have access to Sherrils over there? If not, pm me and I'll do my best to get you a Silky Zubat! A man shouldn't have to climb with a carpenter's saw, no matter where he is!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 18, 2004)

Rog, you must know more holds than a big time wrassler! 

Butch, I wish I could figure out how to make the web address come up so you don't have to type it in but here's a couple. 

North American Lumberjack Guide

United States Axemen's Association

Since you axed


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 18, 2004)

Uhhh, what did I axe, Hemlock???


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 18, 2004)

Here ya go!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 19, 2004)

I thought you wanted me to make it easy to go see some speed climbers and stuff??? Not too good with a computer though cause I wanted them to pop up on this thread. One of these days maybe I can get one of you guys to show me how.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 19, 2004)

just a little oak.


----------



## kowens (Feb 19, 2004)

no spikes allowed


----------



## Burnham (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks, Carl. I can do what you have suggested, but I oftimes miss the mark on how it will actually look when posted. And when you resized my photo it came out way too small to be very visible. That size is good for imbedding in the post, but I'd rather just post a link to the photo and have it pop up at "fit to screen" size when folks decide to open it. How are you imbedding, anyway? And why? Doesn't that slow everything down for some people?

Anyway, thanks for trying to help out an ol' guy with these technological challenges!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2004)

It does slow thing down for dial-up users. But some of us like to hear Brian complain.

 

to imbed you can click on the "IMG" button and paste the inage URL into the field that pops up.

The button is in the vB code tool bar directly above the foeld yuou type your post into.

You must have the pic on the web first, which is why some of us will upload the pic to AS then imbed it in the post, so you have the picture and the link to it in the same post.

you can also type the code in using brackets [img and then finnsh with the oposet brackett then to "close" the code you preface the comand with a slash [/img

substituting{ for [

{img} www.picture1.jpg{/img}
{b} for bold text{/B}
{i} italics{/i}

Just click the button and you will see the code in the composition.


----------



## Burnham (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks, John Paul.


----------



## Burnham (Feb 19, 2004)

Here's a view that's kind of different...topping to create wildlife snags in a second growth stand.


----------



## xtremetrees (Feb 19, 2004)

burnham,
Ive heard of that kinda work. Isnt it contract thru the government.
The gov will pay big bucks just to pic cones off the best specimens.


----------



## xtremetrees (Feb 19, 2004)

*Bad Bob the man!*

Rbtree,
How is his cancer doing?
I have to admit your pics Bob brought tears to my eyes brother. I seldom have seen such resliency, such effort, character, and flawless determination.Much less aproaching 70 with cancer!
No sir ree Bab Bob is top of the line leading the way for me!
Here he is again
GO BOB GO!


----------



## Burnham (Feb 19, 2004)

xtreme--This type of work is done both by contract and by US Forest Service employees, of which I am one. More by contract than what we call "force account", mostly due to a shrinking and aging workforce. When I was a younger man, we had a good roster of active climbers, but the numbers get smaller all the time.

It's the same with cone collections, arboreal species surveys, hazard tree pruning and removals...and before you categorize cone picking with the adjective "just", you ought to give a try at clean picking the top third of the crown of a 175 foot Douglas fir...every cone into burlap bags...working all the top and tips, maybe a third of the work above your TIP...say 3 bushels of cones that are about 3 inches long and 1 inch diameter, max. It's a 2 or 3 hour job, per tree. Knock out 3 or 4 of those in a day, and you'll know you earned every penny you made (both of them) .

Big bucks ?

It's some of the finest work a person could get .


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burnham _
> *
> 
> It's some of the finest work a person could get . *



So how do you get me and Sean Gere out there to do some of that stuff? 

I've talked to sdome of the guys on cone contracts here and in Minn. and they are nto alowed to climb. they fell the trees the are marked for harvest.


----------



## Joey P (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks alot guys........I used a lot of your pics to show the artist......I just met with him and he (and I) are excited to see how this comes out. Thanks again for all the pics!!


----------



## Burnham (Feb 19, 2004)

JPS--Climbers your size make poor cone pickers ...remember some of our threads where climbing above your TIP has come up?

Now Sean is another matter...he could get up there and pat the leader bud on the head .



I bet you both would make short work of most anything, truth be told:angel:.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Burnham _
> *JPS--Climbers your size make poor cone pickers ...remember some of our threads where climbing above your TIP has come up?
> *



Oh I climp above my TIP, 
I just use a flip.

A flip 
when over TIP
to hop
up to the top


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Oh I climp above my TIP,
> I just use a flip.
> 
> ...




Well said!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 20, 2004)

Well add to it Butch.

Suessian prose are manditory here:jester:


----------



## rumination (Feb 20, 2004)

Thought I'd throw in a photo here. And before anyone goes ballistic I took off my helmet and glasses for the photo.

hope this file isn't too big this is my first picture post


----------



## Gord (Feb 20, 2004)

Here's some:

limb walk 

topped redcedar 



hemlock removal


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 20, 2004)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12381


----------



## rumination (Feb 21, 2004)

Rocky,

the photographer was standing on top of an embankment that was probably level with the 48kv power lines that you see about 40 ft below me. that's a small white albizia I'm taking down there by the way.

those power lines run through the forest and over the mountains to supply the windward side of the island


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is a pic of me doin a pine today... Spiked up, working bottom up. Notice that saftey gear!


----------



## NeTree (Feb 22, 2004)

Thumbs up on the PPE Carl, fine job.


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 22, 2004)

Awww thanks. And it was made possible by yall:angel:.

It aint real plain to see, but I also got my thumbnail trimmin Silky there too.


----------



## Grigory (Feb 22, 2004)

Please
Explain that such "hemlock"


----------



## Ryan Willock (Feb 22, 2004)

Carl, what is that rope on the tree in the upper left corner? It looks like you did multiple removals at this job.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: Bad Bob the man!*



> _Originally posted by xtremetrees _
> *Rbtree,
> How is his cancer doing?
> I have to admit your pics Bob brought tears to my eyes brother. I seldom have seen such resliency, such effort, character, and flawless determination.Much less aproaching 70 with cancer!
> ...


extreme,

Bob waited a little too long to get initial treatment, so after surgery about 18 months ago, a few cancer cells were found in his bone marrow. 

But, after a setback last summer, he is still going strong...thanks to his great positive attitude and huge inner strength. He switched to an almost macrobiotic diet, and is currently getting treatment. I haven't spoken to him for a month, last I heard, he was optimistic the next round of tests would bring more good news.

I dont know if it is possible to beat cancer after it has spread, but if anyone can do it, Bob would be that guy!!! This amazing man, even now, does calisthenics and runs a couple miles, often after working a full day. He has none of the back and neck problems that bother me daily.

Bob works for various companies, so I rarely use him, but he is pretty good for his age and condition. I trained him in the new climbing skills when we got reaquainted back in 95 or so, after not seeing him since 77. You can teach an old dog new tricks!!!

Bob has been too busy working to settle down and continue work on his autobiography- a book the fishing community would love to read.

I've some big jobs coming up, and some of my motley crew is not always up to my high expectations, so I'm gonna call Bob again.

Pic is of a hazard cedar that we reduced to a 70 foot living habitat...


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan Willock _
> *Carl, what is that rope on the tree in the upper left corner? It looks like you did multiple removals at this job. *




It is a tag line for another trunk. It was 3 pines. I limbed them, and topped them down to size. I waited to throw the trunks until the log guy was there, so we could still clean up the limbs n such.


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2004)

*PPE*

carl im assuimng that by PPE you have type 'C' trousers, cutting boots, helmet with eye and ear protection.....

i couldnt and wouldnt give up my trousers and boots.....not for nothing, not even risking teh possibility of making a mistake and, accidentally cutting myself.....

nice pics though

jamie


----------



## Lumberjack (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: PPE*



> _Originally posted by jamie _
> *carl im assuimng that by PPE you have type 'C' trousers, cutting boots, helmet with eye and ear protection.....
> 
> nice pics though
> ...




Uh no. 

I wear pants, not trousers. I pefer blue jeans or Carhearts. I wear CAT work boots, but those are gonna be replaced, as it is time. Probably same boot with a steel toe and a stiffer sole. 

The helment and eye protection are visible in the pic. The plugs are there too, but you cant see them.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 22, 2004)

Jamie,

Protective boots and clothing are not required for work aloft in the US. 

Nothing wrong with safety gear though!


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2004)

*protection*

this side of teh pond type c trousers (all round protection) are required for inexperienced saw users and those using them off the ground......

oh they get hot, the winter they are wet with rain, the summer they are wet with sweat (and rain, it is scotland after all)

jamie


----------



## GlennG (Feb 23, 2004)

Sunny Day


----------



## GlennG (Feb 23, 2004)

White Pine..no stubs


----------



## GlennG (Feb 23, 2004)

Cherry Tree


----------



## Gord (Feb 23, 2004)

What to be explained about the hemlock?


----------



## Grigory (Feb 23, 2004)

"Hemlock" - What it is breed of a tree?? (For example on Latin)


----------



## Gord (Feb 23, 2004)

_Tsuga Heterophylla_ of the top of my head i think.


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 4, 2004)

*photo op*

The local paper, the Reading Eagle wanted some pics of me a 62 year old newbie setting up and climbing a 270 year old oak in our area.

This shot is by my significant other ground crew. The article isn't out yet. It will be out 3/15/04.

Later,
Jack


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice shot and nice tree! Where is that at?

love
nick


----------



## jkrueger (Mar 4, 2004)

*da oak*

The tree is in the Reading, PA area. At the Blue Marsh Resevoir(sp).

BTW: I am originaly from Wis. - Appleton, Wis.


----------



## ArborSKILL (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey Joey P, i have a number of pics from various jobs, here's 1 of the better quality ones. Hope it helps Let me know if you want some more.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 6, 2004)

No hardhat! 

That was a removal job right


----------



## ArborSKILL (Mar 6, 2004)

Actually i clicked the wrong file, this one might be better, besides the rope crossing my face.


----------



## ArborSKILL (Mar 6, 2004)

yea yea, i know, i should be wearing a hard hat. This season my crews are all required to wear hard hats and ear and eye protection when on a job site. And yes, that was a removal, i know better than to use spikes for a pruning job, it's too bad not ALL tree climbers are aware of that though.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

I never notice how close some of you all are to where I'm at here in PA. I do a little work on the side in Ambler not too far from Willow Grove. Interesing. So what is wrong with that last pic besides the hard hat? It's little things.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

Have I posted this picture yet?


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

how about this one?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 6, 2004)

Didn't work, John.

Try to save em as jpegs for our dial-up bretheren.


----------



## ArborSKILL (Mar 6, 2004)

Big John, where in PA are you located and what company do you climb for? We might be passing each other now and then on the road and don't even realize it. I've worked in Ambler a number of times but most of my work is in the Willow Grove, Hatboro, Abington, Huntingdon Valley, and Elkins Park area. As long as the job's worth the travel, i don't mind the distance.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> *how about this one? *




Hey big guy:

Coupla pointers on pics:

Post them in JPG format, and make them alot smaller, alot smaller.

JPG is a more condenced format, BMP is huge. That is why the last pic didnt load fully.

You do this in paint. Open the picture in paint... go to stretch skew and reduce, these pics could be 15% or 20%. Then go to save as, and make sure that it says .jpg, not .bmp, if it does then change it. Then change the name of the file to somthing you can remember what the pic is.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 6, 2004)

Here is your same pic, resized down to 20% then down another 25%.

Big peice... snap cut?


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

I work on the main line like haverford,gladwyn, bryn mawr, narberth. I work for John B Ward. I do a little on the side for a landscaper in Ambler, mostly elevating big poplars so he can more light on the lawn. Here is one resized.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

sorry here it is jpeg


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 6, 2004)

THATS some pretty wood!

John, you don't like those velcro cinch pads?


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> *sorry here it is jpeg *



Is it a snap cut, or is the notch on the side we cant see, or is it a pass through with a crane?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 6, 2004)

"We don't need no stinking notches!"


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

It is a straight through cut with a crane. Just plunging and letting come together and makeing room to keep on keeping on. No I am not a big fan of the velcro straps. I like to crank these down pretty tight. I had a set when they first came out and they were a little different than what is sold today. I got those pads free so I like that even better. Here is a better shot including the crane.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

another pic


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've allways wear my pads as tight as I can get them, a little looser with the lowers. But not much.


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 6, 2004)

I know what your saying I hate having the tops of gaffs rolling towards the back of my calves. The bottoms I like a little loser to keep my feet from cramping and losing circulation.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigJohn _
> * So what is wrong with that last pic besides the hard hat? It's little things. *



I'd say body positioning, hips too close the the trunk.


----------



## ArborSKILL (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey TreeCo, from just looking at THAT pic you are correct, however i was just using the dead nub to hold the lowering(blue) line out of my way while making the notch, after making the notch i ran it through a false crotch and continued to make a back cut. I had my climbing line and also a lanyard around the trunk. Good observations though.


----------



## Burnham (Mar 8, 2004)

Big Jon, Master B--If you try the "caddy" pads, the solid aluminum, you'll find that roll of the shank to the rear of your calf is completely controlled...it just does not happen. This lets you get away with a smidgen more looseness in the straps, so blood flows and you get no cramps in the muscles. This is the real reason these are such comfortable pads...FWIW  

But not free, Jon


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 8, 2004)

Heres one of my father.


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 8, 2004)




----------

